# New DFDS/LD Lines Dover to Calais service starting soon



## Grizzly

I've just had an invitation from DFDS / LD Lines to try their new Dover to Calais service which they are starting on February 17th:

_We are delighted to announce that a DFDS Seaways and LD Lines joint initiative will launch a new Dover-Calais ferry service, starting 17 February this year.

To celebrate the arrival of our new route, we're offering these fantastic introductory fares for a car and up to 4 people.

Book by 14 February, using ^offer code DC12, for travel on the Dover-Calais route between 17 February and 13 December 2012 for just £29* each way during low season† dates, or for £39* each way during peak season† dates. You can even make a free amendment to your booking before 30 June 2012.

Space is limited - so make sure you are one of the first people to try out our new ferry service into Calais! _

So..perhaps P&O might have to peg their summer fares when they have competition on the route ?

G


----------



## teemyob

*started*

Hello Grizzly,

Thanks.

For motorhomes, DFDS are far more expensive than P&O

Figures based on an 8m Van

DFDS = £138
POSL = £62

Discussed Here too

TM


----------



## tonyblake

I recently checked the prices for our trip later this year.
My van is 3.05 m and 5.45 m long. 
P & O in night time £119.00
Eurostar £132.00
DFDS (Dover/Dunkirk) £64.00
All are return price
All are travelling through the night at various times and although I can get a slight discount with P & O and Eurostar through the C & CC, it couldn't match the £64.00 with DFDS.
Any guesses who got my business this year?


----------



## Grizzly

Thanks Trevor; I haven't been reading the SeaFrance post beyond the first few so missed this.

We parted brass rags with DFDS after the last time we used them this time last year so they won't be the first company we'd go to. Shame; Norfolkline were good and always the cheapest crossing via Dunkirk.

G


----------



## bognormike

are they using the SF ships? Was the story about Eurotunnel buying 3 of the SF ships just a red herring? (see the running thread on the SF troubles)


----------



## bognormike

http://www.kentnews.co.uk/news/ferr...d_lines_announce_dover_calais_route_1_1197489

announced today 8)


----------



## charlieivan

tonyblake said:


> I recently checked the prices for our trip later this year.
> My van is 3.05 m and 5.45 m long.
> P & O in night time £119.00
> Eurostar £132.00
> DFDS (Dover/Dunkirk) £64.00
> All are return price
> All are travelling through the night at various times and although I can get a slight discount with P & O and Eurostar through the C & CC, it couldn't match the £64.00 with DFDS.
> Any guesses who got my business this year?


You could do even better by booking DFDS with Caravan Club, £29 each way depending on which sailing you choose.


----------



## bognormike

here's the press release

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/about-...ess/press-releases/calais-route/#.TyxcYIFGT-I

and you can get quotes of fares - Mh's the same a s cars/.....


----------



## tonka

Well looks like p&o again for me...
Just been to check a 1 way crossing for when we come back in March..
DFDS during daytime and only 2 sailings 89 euro... :roll: 
P&O several sailing options £44..


----------



## Rapide561

*DFDS*

I would rather swim than go with DFDS. Last crossing had over flowing toilets, waiter service restaurant closed, food that really, well, oh forget it.

P&O or the tunnel.

The DFDS crossing was free by the way and even if another free one came my way, I would refuse it.

P&O are usually cheaper for those that like to travel and sensible o clock rather than night crossings. I have paid as little as £31.50 one way for a 9 metre motorhome.

Russell


----------



## tomm1

*Re: started*



teemyob said:


> Hello Grizzly,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> For motorhomes, DFDS are far more expensive than P&O
> 
> Figures based on an 8m Van
> 
> DFDS = £138
> POSL = £62
> 
> Discussed Here too
> 
> TM


Thanks teemyob

Earlier this week and by pure chance we entered much the same dates and sailing times as you , with P&O & DFDS. Achieving approx same results as you . Based upon a 2.6 x 7 metre MH.

However after these first results we decided to change return sailing to 1 day later ( still mid week ) . A shift of 1 day resulted in a huge hike in cost ( to both outward and inward sailings )? In some case on DFDS , cost more than doubling. P&O slightly less of an upward shift in cost .

Tried the new DFDS / LN , after 17/02 start date, results were higher than pre 17/02 start date .

Tried the CC/DFDS offer , using the published times/days/costs "grid " as a guide. Attempting sailings from late February , through to late April . Result = still to achieve the £29 sailing for a MH. Results are usually £96+ return fare. And this is despite CC customer care staff telling me there are plenty of the £29 fares for MHs . Contacted DFDS on this matter , they were not particularly helpful .Not seeming to care really.

There appears to be a requirement of having knowledge in some form of the black arts to achieve ferry sailings at published "from " costs . Any line , any route .


----------



## andrewball1000

A couple of weeks ago I was looking at carnets with flexible booking changes as a replacement for Sea France "turn up and go". 

DFDS had good offers on their Dover Dunkirk route but when I spoke to them about it the girl said they had a shortage of boats that would take the extra height of a MH so although the prices were still good, most places were taken up by freight companies so I would be better to book a specific sailing both ways to guarantee a place. This totally negated them for me. 

It will be interesting to see if they take on extra boats to get over this height limitation. At least the competition of Dover Calais will keep P&O competitive.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

We have had good deals from DFDS using the codes they supply at the stand at the NEC show in February but it has moved down to london this year Link They have been fully flexible tickets and the last one booked at the November show for the Denia meet up was £58 return.

If anyone is going to the show can they continue the tradition of posting the code (usually on a leaflet from the DFDS stand). It can usually only be used for the duration of the show.


----------



## Medallionman

I have used DFDS (and Norfolkline) over the years. Always found them cheapest if you don't mind travelling at night (we don't).
Booked Dover- Dunkerque for February, returning April, motorhome and trailer with car (just under 12m) it cost £90 return, brilliant. Couldn't get cheaper anywhere! Always found their ships clean and pleasant. 
Just tried to price their new Dover-Calais using their emailed offer code but it won't accept it and says to ring a number http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/cry.gif
Brian


----------



## Bubblehead

charlieivan said:


> tonyblake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently checked the prices for our trip later this year.
> My van is 3.05 m and 5.45 m long.
> P & O in night time £119.00
> Eurostar £132.00
> DFDS (Dover/Dunkirk) £64.00
> All are return price
> All are travelling through the night at various times and although I can get a slight discount with P & O and Eurostar through the C & CC, it couldn't match the £64.00 with DFDS.
> Any guesses who got my business this year?
> 
> 
> 
> You could do even better by booking DFDS with Caravan Club, £29 each way depending on which sailing you choose.
Click to expand...

I tried to book via CC last week, the cheap fares are a bit of a con, I couldn't find them online on the CC website so called them. The lady I spoke to also couldn't find them. The cheapest she could find was £129, just a little different. I can understand that they were early booking offers but CC are still advertising them, but cant actually tell you when they are!

Andy


----------



## Grizzly

Now that Eurotunnel have bought some SeaFrance boats there will be 3 companies operating the Dover-Calais route.

I wonder if it is worth asking DFDS if they intend to offer free caravan and motorhomes- for- the- price- of- a- car as they do on the Harwich route ?

That would be an offer ( given that it reduced the price !) that would make us book and, I suspect, others too so might give them an edge over Eurotunnel and P&O.

G


----------



## mr2

bognormike said:


> are they using the SF ships? Was the story about Eurotunnel buying 3 of the SF ships just a red herring? (see the running thread on the SF troubles)


Purchase of 3 boats from SeaFrance by Eurotunnel reported in The Sunday Times today- P&O not happy bunnies!

Barry


----------



## teemyob

*price*



Grizzly said:


> Now that Eurotunnel have bought some SeaFrance boats there will be 3 companies operating the Dover-Calais route.
> 
> I wonder if it is worth asking DFDS if they intend to offer free caravan and motorhomes- for- the- price- of- a- car as they do on the Harwich route ?
> 
> That would be an offer ( given that it reduced the price !) that would make us book and, I suspect, others too so might give them an edge over Eurotunnel and P&O.
> 
> G


Do DFDS do that to Esbjerg?


----------



## Grizzly

It's being going as an offer for a very long time. We took our children and caravan there and toured Denmark and Germany one summer.

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/ferry-routes/denmark/caravan/#.Ty76dVy28sI

G


----------



## teemyob

*Hull*



Medallionman said:


> I have used DFDS (and Norfolkline) over the years. Always found them cheapest if you don't mind travelling at night (we don't).
> Booked Dover- Dunkerque for February, returning April, motorhome and trailer with car (just under 12m) it cost £90 return, brilliant. Couldn't get cheaper anywhere! Always found their ships clean and pleasant.
> Just tried to price their new Dover-Calais using their emailed offer code but it won't accept it and says to ring a number http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/cry.gif
> Brian


Have you ever gone from Hull Brian?

6-7m Motorhome and a 6m Trailer return inc cabin can be bought from P&O from £290

TM


----------



## tonyblake

Hi Charlie and thanks for the price. As it happens I used to be a member of the Caravan Club but any time I asked for prices, they always came 2nd. I decided not to renew with them and thus, actually saving over £30.00....£6.00 dearer ferry less renewal, so actually still quids in but thank you.


----------



## frenchfancy

Has anyone got the telephone number for DFDS handy, i need to check we tow our car , and on the booking form, it refers to and i quote "MOTORHOME / BAGGAGE TRAILER" last year the wording was Motorhome/trailer, i wonder what the benchmark is


----------



## frenchfancy

I just booked one way, Dover/Calais with DFDS 15th June M/h and trailer (car) £59 for a 9am crossing, didn't think that was too bad.


----------



## Waves

I booked Dover - Dunkirk in December out 29th April 8am back 29th June 10am £48rtn.
Last Friday booked Dover - Dunkirk out 20th August 8am back 20th October 8am £58rtn.
Both crossings booked with the Caravan Club.I tried with the Exel code last week but could not get it cheaper.

John


----------



## janet1

*Eurotunnel with Tesco*

Hi. We were just having a look at the cheapest options to travel to Europe when I remembered meeting a motorhome owner who said he had never paid to travel on the eurotunnel. Seems he used his |Tesco points! We looked at what we had at that time (£10) and found this translated into £30 in tokens. As a result we booked our motorhome, 2 adults plus one dog over in the 2 peak weeks in August and paid £97 return (of which £30 was for the dog)!!

Really happy with that. Multiple crossings of approx 35 mins.


----------



## frenchfancy

its all about choice, i am sorry i really cannot be bothered spending hours looking for a deal, i don't mean to sound flippant but £10 here or there is ok by me. We always come back by tunnel, and it costs no more to book on the day, and we do some shopping as well. I hate being tied to a day and time, you never know what you might want to see or do so a day here or there doesn't matter either.


----------



## pneumatician

I have just booked up with DFDS. Van and motorbike trailer for £98 return. That was about £68 cheaper than P&O who quoted £100 without the trailer. DFDS £68.

Steve


----------



## teemyob

*savings*



frenchfancy said:


> its all about choice, i am sorry i really cannot be bothered spending hours looking for a deal, i don't mean to sound flippant but £10 here or there is ok by me. We always come back by tunnel, and it costs no more to book on the day, and we do some shopping as well. I hate being tied to a day and time, you never know what you might want to see or do so a day here or there doesn't matter either.


But some people saved from £12 to over £100 with the CS12 DFDS Code.

Last year we made several crossings Stena Line inc al a cart meals (paid in full with Tesco Deals before they limited them). Eurotunnel with Tesco Deals. Saved over £300 with Brittany Ferries Codes (Since Joined Myself). And of course P&O Savings with C&CC and the CS12 DFDS Code.

I would estimate we saved over £2,000 on crossings last year by shopping around and using codes.

TM


----------



## frenchfancy

I understand what you are saying, and i repeat it is all about choice. I am totally responsible for the whole trip driving mostly as well, so i do tend to take the easy option when i can. One of our very kind members is helping me plan a route, so that will be help to me.


----------

